# Puppy pic thread!



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

I love taking pics of my little princess! Just wanna see Everyones pups too! I'll start


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Blu Boy and Leeo when they were tiny pups ... almost exactly 6 years ago ..... they were 12 weeks old in the pics. The pic with the sweaters on them ... they were 1 year old. Leeo is the tiniest one who looks rather "mousey" Lol!  To get an idea of how small they were ... the little black toy Leeo is playing with is one of those teeny McDonald's toys.


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Blu Boy and Leeo when they were tiny pups ... almost exactly 6 years ago ..... they were 12 weeks old in the pics. The pic with the sweaters on them ... they were 1 year old. Leeo is the tiniest one who looks rather "mousey" Lol!  To get an idea of how small they were ... the little black toy Leeo is playing with is one of those teeny McDonald's toys.


 omg! Too cute! And the sweaters are adorable!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton the day we brought him home (a day shy of 8 wks old)










Wee Hammie!









Now his "big boy" 7 month old self!
Eyes like 3D glasses!









Wary of his new sandbox! (I totally see Terrier in that face.. he's a mystery mix!)









Exhausted with his big ears flopped back









Check out that TONGUE! This was after running around playing a while!


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> Hamilton the day we brought him home (a day shy of 8 wks old)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a cutie! Love the colors!& that tounge!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Someone asked for puppy pics? 

Kuma napping on his new "granddad's" lap the day we brought him home:










With my nephew the same day


















Playing with the stuffed zebra that would become his most beloved and cherished toy. He still has that toy today, 5 years later! It's looking a little rougher now though, lol









His very first sweater









And finally, one of his first visits to the dog park!









Okay, Pug puppy pic spam over, lol.


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Someone asked for puppy pics?
> Okay, Pug puppy pic spam over, lol.
> Aww SO cute especially with the little baby and sweater!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB at 4 months (the day I got her)



















About 6 months old here










Bath time










Walking the Bulldog


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Aww SO cute especially with the little baby and sweater!


Thank you, I think so too!


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

c5o2tt5o1n2 said:


> Cotton: 1 1/2 months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh that is absolutely adorable!



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> BB at 4 months (the day I got her)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So big! And walking the bulldog is soo funny


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

riapolo said:


> So big! And walking the bulldog is soo funny


Well we can't all be small dogs, lol.


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well we can't all be small dogs, lol.


Hahaha very true


----------



## Alicia.Davis (Jul 17, 2012)

i take so many pictures of diezel! he's quite the looker in my opinion 









First picture at his new home, 6 weeks old. He was asking me to help him on the porch since his little legs couldn't make the jump









A few hours later the first day he was mad at me for waking him up to take a potty









About 8 weeks old he was angry at me for spraying him with the hose but he was not enjoying the heat so I cooled him off









He wanted me to get off the couch and play with him, just over 10 weeks old









14 weeks old playing with 11 week old Thor, Thor is a chocolate lab









He's going to be too big to fit under the coffee table soon, 15 weeks









Taken yesterday, 16 weeks and 2 days 

He's such a mommy's boy


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Faolan on his first day in his new home (7 1/2 weeks old). I underestimated how small he would be, so the collar I got was too big, hahah. 









About a week later, first time at the lake









After his first bath with us









His first trip to the park at 3 1/2 months old









His first trip to the dog park and meeting a St. Bernard









5 months old, with his "big brother" (Legend is 8 years old)









Now he is a year old. 

Playing at the dog park on his first birthday (May 28th of this year)









Cooling off in a puddle by the water faucet









My favorite picture of him, taken at the lake on his first birthday


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

aw! I love this thread! They are all so adorable! 

~Erica~


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

My favorite puppy picture of Sydney. I'm thinking about 9 weeks old.









I always thought this one was kind of endearing too. I think she's about 6 months old, healing up after a broken leg from tangling the leash around my dad's legs and tripping him...unfortunately he fell *on* her. Btw she healed perfectly as far as I can tell. This was in her "ears sticking almost all the way up" phase. ;p


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Sydney is a beauty. 

~Erica~


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Such a pretty dog


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Baby Casper:




























I didn't get Crystal until she was a year old, but here's a puppy pic that her breeder got:


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I think Casper will always win for cutest puppy in my book. He looks sooo soft.


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

They're both beautiful!& those eyes!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Deja Vu as a baby




























The little gremlin


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn at 5 months old ..... Sorry ... cell phone pics! Lol!  I adopted her at this age.


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's more of Stella!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Baby Paisley





































Baby Banjo





































Baby Preston (almost 12 years ago!!)


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

And little baby Boomer almost 9 years ago!





































This is still how he prefers to sleep


----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

Such cute puppies!! I could look at pics like these all day.


----------



## Alicia.Davis (Jul 17, 2012)

everyone's puppies are so gorgeous! i love huskies and klee kai dogs btw. you can't find anyone that breeds them in michigan though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Alicia.Davis said:


> everyone's puppies are so gorgeous! i love huskies and klee kai dogs btw. you can't find anyone that breeds them in michigan though.


There's actually quite a few breeders of Sibes in Michigan.


----------



## Alicia.Davis (Jul 17, 2012)

hahaha i should have specified, i meant there are virtually no breeders of klee kai's in michigan. not a popular enough breed yet. Michigan gets the last of everything lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Alicia.Davis said:


> hahaha i should have specified, i meant there are virtually no breeders of klee kai's in michigan. not a popular enough breed yet. Michigan gets the last of everything lol


Yeah that makes a little more sense.


----------



## ben00x (Jun 5, 2012)

Everyone's pups are so cute. Sometimes I think I miss Gunther being a little puppy, but then I think about all the things he destroyed and I remember how mad I used to get at him haha. He's lucky he used to be pretty cute.

Here's a few I could find when he was probably 4 or 5 months old:










hanging out with the big dogs:


----------



## Alicia.Davis (Jul 17, 2012)

michigan is crazy, i should move to hawaii they get the first of everything. except animals, i would have to fly a plane everytime i wanted to adopt a breed that isn't in hawaii. Gunther is adorable btw


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

This is Baby Dexter!
Bath time with his "brother", my 3 year old son. haha!!!
















And posing..lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I got Kaytu at a year and a half old so only have puppy pics of Denali.

3 weeks old, pic from breeder









Pretty sure she's the one on the far right under her momma's chest









6 weeks old, visiting the litter









She's the middle white one.









8 weeks old, first family photo!


















Making friends


















Ears! I was wondering if the breeder switched out my husky for a GSD.









First snow, 9 months old.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

When she was just 2 months.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to have a wee baby. 




























And then an awkward baby..










Then an 8 month old beast:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

^ I love how his nose has changed!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I wanted the spotties to stay though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JC as a pup










He's the one on the right, with the white head.










The awkward phase




























With his prize from his first show, poor guy didn't even want to walk into the building on the concrete floor, but he did when he had that in his mouth.


----------



## bonnie bear (Jul 13, 2012)

Bonnie Bear at 5 mos (day after we got her - she really didn't like being a cowgirl)














Bonnie recently at 7 months and 47 lbs


----------



## ErmahgerdAPom (Jul 12, 2012)

My Ozy a few days after we got him.










and later,










and now:


----------



## naql (Feb 18, 2012)

Baby Lizzie the day I brought her home.

L1000416 by naql, on Flickr

Another puppy one:

IMG_20101017_104440 by naql, on Flickr

Tessa at 1 month taken by the breeder:

023-1 by naql, on Flickr

At 3 months:

P3040121 by naql, on Flickr

And now at 7 months:

DSC_0405 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Tasbell (Jul 20, 2012)

This is my baby Delilah 

Loves the air vents.


----------



## Aiota (Jul 21, 2012)

Some really young puppy pictures of Jax!

Very young puppy at the breeder's house:



















After we got him:



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Recently he just graduated from puppy kindergarten!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Wee!


Ah, for the love of chiwa <3 Troubles at around 3 months old. 

















Aleu when she was fun:
































Annnd this is about as baby as you'll get of Diesel xD He was smaller when I brought him home but I didn't have a camera at that time. He's about a year old in this pic.


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Wee!
> 
> 
> Ah, for the love of chiwa <3 Troubles at around 3 months old.
> ...


 they're so pretty! What type of dog is alue?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aiota said:


>


Oh nice, a non-black schipperke! I've met several black ones, but have never seen another color in person. Jax is adorable.


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

riapolo said:


> I love taking pics of my little princess! Just wanna see Everyones pups too! I'll start


She is so cute, she looks like a stuffed toy! what a special little pup!


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

Love the dog picutres. Hope he doesn't get his first driving ticket!


----------



## Sasha-Roxy (Jul 21, 2012)

Sasha at 11 weeks old on her journey home to us 








Roxy 3 days ago at 8 weeks old


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Luann Combs said:


> She is so cute, she looks like a stuffed toy! what a special little pup!


Thank you! She surely is


----------



## dreamy (Jul 22, 2012)

Daenerys said:


> Faolan on his first day in his new home (7 1/2 weeks old). I underestimated how small he would be, so the collar I got was too big, hahah.


Adorable pics. 
Excuse me, could you tell me, what's the breed of your dog? 

Thanks in advance,
M.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I used to have a wee baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is she/he from the Oops Litter? I followed that thread for dayyyssss (of course after the fact) I forget who got all the cuties


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Merlin's Mom said:


> Is she/he from the Oops Litter? I followed that thread for dayyyssss (of course after the fact) I forget who got all the cuties


Yep! This would be Shambles, formerly known as Clove.


----------



## Aiota (Jul 21, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> Oh nice, a non-black schipperke! I've met several black ones, but have never seen another color in person. Jax is adorable.


Thanks!  From my research, there was a line of cream carriers in Australia if you're curious. Jax's parents were both black, but each were carriers of the cream gene. My breeder got a few of her dogs from Australia!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I was talking to a schipperke breeder here at a show this weekend, and she said that if she got a non-black schip in one of her litters, she'd probably keep it even though they can't be shown (here, anyway; they can in some other places). She likes them. I do too.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's a few of baby Thumper, 1st one is the day I brought him home at about 7 - 1/2 weeks, and the 2nd is about 10 - 1/2 weeks, and the last is a most recent one of him at 1 years old

I don't have puppy pictures of Cash unfortunately, I purchased him when he was 2, and he doesn't look much different 4 years later


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aiota said:


> Thanks!  From my research, there was a line of cream carriers in Australia if you're curious. Jax's parents were both black, but each were carriers of the cream gene. My breeder got a few of her dogs from Australia!


My old organic chem teacher had a cream schipperke, the kids in my class would argue the fact that she was a pure schip even with me, lol. I believe he got his from a guy who imports most of his dogs. He brought her in during finals one year.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Oh! I always loved Clove - STUNNING


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Two of the pups at six months 

tracker (he was going to be the keeper if we didn't find him a home)

















Molly


















both


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Merlin's Mom said:


> Oh! I always loved Clove - STUNNING


He turned out to be a super handsome boy, too. I wish I could remind him though that his looks won't carry him through life alone..


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

The puppies are all so cute.

Here's Hamish around 10 weeks old (2 days after my parents got him)








and yesterday (14 1/2 years later)


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I love me some puppahs....









First day bringing Ozzie home. They are both around 3-4 months old. 









Serious woe even as a puppy.









Around 5-6 months old. 









Tyler at 6 months









Ozzie at 6 months









Cute little bugger









Around 9 months.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Baby Buffy

about 8 weeks old, at the foster



























her first days home, around 9 weeks old


















about 3 months old









about 5 months old


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

riapolo said:


> they're so pretty! What type of dog is alue?


She's a Siberian Husky


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba as a wee pup at about 4 weeks at the breeders when I first met him.


633438055865870000 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------

